# Endurance saddle for the trail.. help?



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

umm... unless your best friend in the world is going to sell you a saddle very cheaply, i doubt you are going to find anything quality for that price.

if it's something you are going to be using frequently, you are better off saving up and getting a quality saddle that fits both you and your horse.

additionally, if you go the treeless route, the pad you choose to go under the saddle is extremely important. a good pad for a treeless saddle alone is more than you are willing to spend on the whole deal.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I don't think this saddle would last me 30-40 years but I would like to find one that will at least last me 5. I just don't want to get a saddle that will fall apart the year I get it. I haven't found any that is in that style that costs any more then 250. I just don't know what to look for in these saddles.. or any saddle really.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

the saddle that you linked, to me, looks like a knock-off torsion treeless saddle. i have seen used torsions go for about $700. new i think they are closer to $1500.

the hard part is finding a saddle that fits your horse--even a treeless saddle doesn't necessarily fit every horse. i suspect that ebay saddle _would_ fall apart within a year if you rode in it seriously.

there is a yahoo group about treeless saddles (treelesssaddles : treeless saddle discussion) that has a wealth of information.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I have to look up those saddles. I really like the pockets this one provides but I don't want to spend that 200 if it will just fall apart.

Thank you for the link. I will definitely be looking at all the information!


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry Stakie, I have to agree with phantom. You really need a quality saddle and that does not have to do with how long it will last. It is about how well it fits your horse and how well it is made. A cheap saddle can last a long time, but if it is not made properly, it will cause soars and damage to your horses muscles and nerves. 

I would not recommending buying a saddle that you have not tried on your horse first. You could not pay me to put the saddle that you linked to on my horse. Not a comment on you, more on the people who make those cheap saddles without regard to the horses well being.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't want to hurt my horse. It's actually one of the reasons I want to try this treeless design. However I can't tell the difference between a cheapish and something descent.

I know I will never be able to spend 700 on a saddle. Maybe, 400? However that would make more then just a couple months! lol

The style on that saddle is what I want. I need the padding not only for Ziggy but for me. I can't ride on a stiff saddle. IT MUST have cushion or I am unable to ride. This seems like a great fit. The pockets are a major plus since I don't really want to put a lot of extras on the saddle. If it has it built in.. it makes me VERY happy.

I have looked up barefoot and torison. Found that barefoot goes for 500 used around here, nothing on the other though. Any other saddles similar to these? of descent quality?


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I do understand your dilemma. Saddles are expensive. Unfortunately, if they are cheap in price, they are usually cheap in design. Do you have a tack shop near you that sells endurance saddles? Not to buy, but to look and compare and even pick the brains of the people who work there. 

In your price range the only saddle I can think to recommend would be an Abetta. They are still hit or miss on fit, but I think of some what better quality then a knock off or no name. I don't think that they have the built ins. 

There are a lot of endurance riders on this site so I hope they step up with some good suggestions for you.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I really appreciate your input and help. I am going to another Tack shop on thursday to see if I can find a used one and maybe some more help on the matter.

Hopefully though more riders can give me suggestions because I am as cluless as can be on the matter.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I hope you find something. Saddle shopping can be fun and also extremely frustrating.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, it seems a little of both for me.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Have you ever looked at an Australian Stock Saddle? I am getting a new one next week (I hope).

May be this one
The Kimberley Lite Rider [Kimberley Lite Rider (no horn)] - $725.00 : Cariboo Outback, Australian Saddles & Supplies

I have a knockoff Aussie saddle now and can ride for hours in it (paid $200 on craigslist). Can hook all sorts of stuff to it. I am only getting a new one because this one is a little heavy for my guy and I want to upgrade to one that's actually made in Australia. Though you can see by the prices they aren't cheap. The one I listed is the low end.

I think this might be the one I get.
The Master Campdraft Deluxe [Master Campdrft Deluxe (no horn)] - $1,150.00 : Cariboo Outback, Australian Saddles & Supplies

Once you ride in an Aussie you won't go back. Last trail ride my horse did a 90 degree turn at a run. I stayed in the saddle, my friends horse behind followed us and my friend in a western kept going straight after her horse turned.lol

Saved my butt when Hunter bucks too.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Stakie said:


> The style on that saddle is what I want. I need the padding not only for Ziggy but for me. I can't ride on a stiff saddle. IT MUST have cushion or I am unable to ride. This seems like a great fit. The pockets are a major plus since I don't really want to put a lot of extras on the saddle. If it has it built in.. it makes me VERY happy.


when you say 'pockets,' are you talking about where you see the zippers on the front and back of the saddle? if so, those are NOT pockets for putting stuff in, they are ways to get at the framework of the saddle.

this is my torsion:









this is what is inside those zippers--wooden frames (sorry for bad quality, my camera battery was not charged, so i took these quick with my phone):



















you will still need to attach a saddlebag of some sort if you want to have pockets for stuff (or get a pad with pockets in it).


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Actually, yes I thought those were pocket pockets! I really appreciate you correcting me. I feel a bit stupid but atleast now I understand! How do you like that saddle by the way? Is it as comfy as everyone says it is?

Hunter, I have looked up Aussie saddles. If it would fit the criteria of what I want and need I would have no problem getting one! I have heard ALOT of good things about Aussies. I would much rather buy one of those then a western or an English saddle.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Stakie said:


> Well, I don't think this saddle would last me 30-40 years but I would like to find one that will at least last me 5. I just don't want to get a saddle that will fall apart the year I get it. I haven't found any that is in that style that costs any more then 250. I just don't know what to look for in these saddles.. or any saddle really.


That lookes more like a bareback pad on steroids. I agree that a good saddle is going to be much more and a pad for a treeless is about 200.00


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I need ALOT of padding. So I suppose that works out. LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Stakie said:


> Actually, yes I thought those were pocket pockets! I really appreciate you correcting me. I feel a bit stupid but atleast now I understand! How do you like that saddle by the way? Is it as comfy as everyone says it is?
> 
> Hunter, I have looked up Aussie saddles. If it would fit the criteria of what I want and need I would have no problem getting one! I have heard ALOT of good things about Aussies. I would much rather buy one of those then a western or an English saddle.



don't feel stupid for not knowing! how could you know if you have never seen one in person?

i haven't had the torsion for very long, but i have really enjoyed the time i have spent in it. it's not the saddle i ride dreams in (she goes in a free n easy, which is an english-type flex-panel saddle), but i know several people who have done tons of miles in them and love them.

i also have an older wintec aussie, which i used back in the days i was saddle breaking racehorses, then retraining the off-track kids to the trail. i find i have gotten *ahem* a tad bigger in my old age, so its not as comfy as it used to be, but its held up beautifully. :lol:

i hope you can find a tack store near you to be able to go in and lay your hands on some saddles and see what you like/can afford. even if you just find a type you like and can't afford it new, you will know what to look for online.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

We have so many tack stores around here. I just don't want to be ripped off. A lot of people are not very honest. I can be talked into getting stuff rather easily and I am pretty set on my criteria.

If it's going to be one that is going to be over 200 hundred dollars it has to be..

Very light.
Must be cushioned..very cushioned.
Must be able to be comfortable on Ziggy. (He is an ASB so I heard they can be hard to find a saddle for.)
Last at least 5 years. (Pretty good quality!)

Would also like..
The saddle to be a bright color.. blues reds.. I will be on trails and Ziggy is a light chestnut color. I don't want him to be mistaken for a deer.
Be able to attack a lot of travel gear.


=3


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Stakie said:


> We have so many tack stores around here. I just don't want to be ripped off. A lot of people are not very honest. I can be talked into getting stuff rather easily and I am pretty set on my criteria.
> 
> If it's going to be one that is going to be over 200 hundred dollars it has to be..
> 
> ...



don't take your wallet inside with you to the tack store. then you can't get talked into buying anything without having a moment to go out to the car, at which point you can take a breath and make a decision. i would go into the stores and sit on literally every saddle you can (most places have a fake horse you can use to test the saddle out). make a list of the ones you like, and what size they are.

i wouldn't worry too much about the color of the saddle. if you are worried about hunters, you can always buy blaze orange saddle bags to hang from your normal-colored saddle! or buy a cheap orange vest to go over what you are wearing.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I am just really cautious about it. I don't like the brown and normal black saddles anyway. That is such a good idea. I am not bringing my wallet in! I plan on having some bright colored gear.. including the reins. It just makes ME feel better if pretty much everything is bright colored.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gotta agree with what everyone else about the quality of the saddle you posted.
I've seen "Barefoot Treeless Saddle" used for around $400. I've got a couple friends with those, and they seem to last a long time.
One thing I've noticed about treeless saddles is they tend to slide when you get on your horse. If you have difficulty mounting your horse from the ground, its probably not the best type of saddle for you on the trail.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, that is really something to think of. I am REALLY short IMO. I am only 5'3 and most of the time I have a little feed bucket to boost myself up.

What type of saddle do YOU suggest?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think Phantom made a very valid point in that treeless saddles require special pads, and they are often quite expensive. So, whatever maker of TL saddle you choose, make sure you investigate the normal pad used with it and what they cost.

For example, a lot of treeless riders use Skito pads, which are like 200$ each.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I suppose treeless is not for me. It seems that way anyway. Trying to broaden my horizons and look was other saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If only you could try one for a bit. It's one of those things, either you love 'em or you hate 'em. I didn't like the feel of them, but I am kind of a fat lady and I appreciate the saddle tree creating a "twist" in the middle , between my legs, which helps me keep my legs hanging down correctly. Riding bareback or in a treeless, my knees tend to rotate out quite a bit.

But that is just me.
There's another member on here, Gidget, who I know just bought a Barefoot Cheyenne saddle. Maybe you should "friend" her and ask her opinion.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Well after all the feedbacl I think they are a bit pricey for me. Of they also move it makes me even more wary of them. I may have found a gopd alternative. I just need to find out of they are comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

